# 4 Schwinns! Huge Score!



## Cruiserdude94 (Apr 13, 2017)

So I didn't need anymore but this deal was not going to be passed up!!!

1949 Schwinn w/locking springer, unsure of what model do to having painted fenders, chrome wheels and crankset, as well as, a chrome rack. Ill remove some of the house paint to reveal the old paint but overall sweet bike!! Doesn't have OG seat (it's a Troxel though) Fenders need tons of work... due to the axle being missing for looks to be years.. so probably ride fenders for a bit.



 
Next, 1966 Schwinn Deluxe Typhoon (same month and year my dad was born! plus its blue his favorite color!) So it will be given to him. (no chain) but has lucky seven seat post and i don't think bars are correct.


 
Next! Lil Tiger!! Complete with training wheels! Rear tire is toast... also would like to know if anyone knows about the plastic sign or banner or whatever used to be between the seat post tube and the down tube??


 
Finally! Dated 1964 Schwinn Super Deluxe Stingray. Rough and ratty but awesome! Has Wald (curly apes as i call them) I believe the sissy bar and seat are wrong but Im unsure. 


 

I will post pics when they are all rideable and somewhat cleaned up!!
If anyone has an insight on the things I am unsure about please comment and let me know what I don't know .
Thanks for looking!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 13, 2017)

nice score.the mounts on the lil tiger were for reflectors.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ahhhh!! I see! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiana dave (Apr 13, 2017)

Those lil Tigers are cool. My daughter has a red one she rides all the time. We also have a blue one we're going to fix up.
Put some new wheels with real air-filled tires and a real coaster brake, an d they are awesome.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 13, 2017)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> So I didn't need anymore but this deal was not going to be passed up!!!
> 
> 1949 Schwinn w/locking springer, unsure of what model do to having painted fenders, chrome wheels and crankset, as well as, a chrome rack. Ill remove some of the house paint to reveal the old paint but overall sweet bike!! Doesn't have OG seat (it's a Troxel though) Fenders need tons of work... due to the axle being missing for looks to be years.. so probably ride fenders for a bit.
> 
> ...



Awesome finds. I sent you a PM


----------



## John G04 (Apr 13, 2017)

Love that straightbar. Nice bikes!


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Apr 19, 2017)

And sorry guys the blue super deluxe stingray is not for sale haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 20, 2017)

That 64 Stingray frame and fork is worth some money. You would have a lot of money building that back up though. Lots of cool bikes.


----------

